# Red Sea Nano and Azoo Palm filters.



## MJK87 (Jul 18, 2011)

So I noticed that the Red Sea Nano filter has been discontinued. Can anyone else verify this? I found another filter on drfostersandsmith.com that looks like the exact same filter as my Red Sea Nano. Its called the Azoo Palm Filter. Did Azoo buy them out or is it a different filter? It looks exactly the same.

I also am having trouble finding the replacement pads for the Red Sea Nano and was wondering what some people were filling their filters with. I was thinking about a little DIY and putting some activated carbon in some pantyhose along with a cut down aqua clear sponge and maybe some bio max or something else. What are you guys using?

Here is the link to the filter I found.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3608+9821&pcatid=9821


----------



## kesomon (Jan 15, 2012)

Considering I looked everywhere and couldn't find the Nano in stock on any site that had it listed, I think it's a safe bet that it is forever gawn. I dunno if the Azoo is the same one though.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

They are the same filter.
















I think it's one of those cases where the two companies have them made and labeled accordingly. Not sure, there is a possibility the RedSea owns/bought AZOO and therefore feels no need to keep making two models of the same filter. Who knows. But it is the same filter.
As for media, just make your own if you can't find it. You could buy one of those big carbon coated filter pads and cut it up into small filters for it. Or just cut a strip to drop into the chamber. It would be easier than trying to use a bag and one pad would last a long time.
I just ordered one of the azoo myself and that's what I plan on doing. Just cut replacement filters out of the carbon pad and when they get dirty... toss em. I figure at 10x18, changing the pad every 3-4 weeks.... I should be good for a year at least. lol


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a Red Sea Nano for my 3 gallon and I saw the AZOO and it's exactly the same. Maybe they bought the other company??? I'm pretty sure your safe if you go with the AZOO.

For the filter in mine I buy the Tetre whisper filter cartridge at Walmart and it fits perfectly in the filter. You just have to place it diagonally and it's perfect. Never had any trouble or complaints.


----------



## MJK87 (Jul 18, 2011)

Where can you get that carbon pad stuff?


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

They sell it at most aquarium shops. They tend to have them in the pond section a lot. Or you can order one online.
http://www.amazon.com/HBH-Enterpris...H3DC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326947348&sr=8-1

I got my AZOO filter in today. My plan is to replace one of the sponges that came with it with strips that I cut from one of those pads. The carbon pad will act as my main mechanical filter as well as chemical and I will just replace it every 3-4 weeks when it gets dirty. The second sponge that came with the filter will be the bio. I think it will work just fine.

Non related: the tank that this filter goes to should be in next week. I can't wait. It's gonna be so cool.


----------



## MJK87 (Jul 18, 2011)

I noticed that they also make ammonia filter pads as well. I wonder if that would help out in a 2.5 gallon. That along with the carbon pad might tide me over for 50% water changes only once a week.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

You may not need them. If you have a filter on the tank doing a 50% water change once a week should be just fine.
If you have a good bacterial growth in your filter ammonia shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MJK87 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dragonii said:


> You may not need them. If you have a filter on the tank doing a 50% water change once a week should be just fine.
> If you have a good bacterial growth in your filter ammonia shouldn't be a problem.


Its a 2.5 gallon tank. Everyone says that they cant be cycled. Is there a way that you can cycle it?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A 2.5 CAN be cycled but from what I've been told, a smaller tank has trouble keeping a cycle stable due to the smaller surface area needed for the beneficial bacteria to grow.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

MJK87 said:


> Its a 2.5 gallon tank. Everyone says that they cant be cycled. Is there a way that you can cycle it?


You add ammonia, something with surface area and some oxygen to a sippy cup and you will get a bacterial growth.

I have a 2 gallon Fluval Spec and if you pull the filter out of it you can see the bacterial film growing on the bio tubes.
It is possible to cycle a small tank, they are just more delicate and don't allow any room for error.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Azoo does indeed look near identical in style, as others mentioned, probably got bought out.

I lub me the Red Sea Nano. Paid 9 bucks for mine, still pumping strong for over a year in my 5. The flow control valve is a godsend for small betta tanks.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

scootshoot said:


> Azoo does indeed look near identical in style, as others mentioned, probably got bought out.
> 
> I lub me the Red Sea Nano. Paid 9 bucks for mine, still pumping strong for over a year in my 5. The flow control valve is a godsend for small betta tanks.


I'm actually about to replace the one I just bought already.
My betta got his fins sucked up into the intake and it blows him around if he goes on that end of the tank. I have the thing turned down as far as I can. He just has such huge fins that it isn't working out.
I'm going to try a Tom internal filter. I have one on another betta tank and it has worked very well.

But if ya'll want to see what I did....
I dumped the bigger white sponge, I bought a pond filter carbon infused pad (12x12") and cut it up into small sizes that fit in the Azoo. I got 24 out of the pad and even had about 24 little smaller pieces that I can use in my Tom mini internal.
I then dropped a few tiny bio balls that I had into the bottom just to provide some more surface area. It seems to work perfectly (except that my betta thinks it's too strong), the 3.4 gallon tank is staying crystal clear.


----------



## MJK87 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dragonii said:


> I'm actually about to replace the one I just bought already.
> My betta got his fins sucked up into the intake and it blows him around if he goes on that end of the tank. I have the thing turned down as far as I can. He just has such huge fins that it isn't working out.
> I'm going to try a Tom internal filter. I have one on another betta tank and it has worked very well.
> 
> ...


Where can you pick up those bio balls? That looks like a great idea.


----------



## MJK87 (Jul 18, 2011)

Actually, I have some left over biomax from one of my aquaclear filters. Ill just use that in the bottom.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

I used this stuff.








It's usually pretty expensive but I picked up a box at Petco on clearance for $3.

Biomax will work just as well.


----------



## Patr1ck (May 31, 2012)

Hi guys, forgive the ignorance, but I was looking at the Azoo filters myself. Does it come with a pump, or is that separate?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

where are peple buying their azoo filters? I cant find one anywhere D:


----------

